# Is calcium carbonate a dairy product?



## MomInCalifornia

I am eliminating dairy due to servere sensitivities in mt nursling. When reading ingrediants, I know to look for milk, whey, and casin.

I have also seen calcium carbonate on ingridiants lists. Is this a dairy product?

Any other hidden dairy names I should look for?


----------



## Meiri

Calcium carbonate is the chemical name for what limestone is made of.


----------



## MomInCalifornia

So it is okay to eat if one is not eating dairy right


----------



## khrisday

Calcium Carbonate is Chalk- definitely not dairy.


----------



## Meiri

Yes, it is okay to use this, have it as an ingredient, while avoiding dairy.


----------



## greenluv

I've just whipped out my handy dandy booklet from our allergy clinic.

Our Dr. suggests we avoid the following along with the obvious dairy products:
Hydrolysates (casein, milk protein,whey, whey protein)
Lactalbumin
Lactalbumin phosphate
lactose
lactoglobulin
rennet casein
A "D" on the front of the product label indicates the prescence of a milk protein

Foods that *MAY* indicate the presence of milk protein:
Caramel color
Caramel flavoring
High protein flour
margarine
natural flavorings

WHEW!! There ya go, hope that helps some.


----------



## greenluv

Just want to clarify a bit.

"Pareve" or "Parve" on the food label indicates that no milk is present in that product. A "D" listed next to the symbol for the kosher agency (i.e., U in a circle) that checked the product, means the product contains milk. A "D" on a product that does not list milk in the ingredients may indicate that food was contaminated by milk during processing. The symbols are found on the front of the package near the product name.

Another way to know to know for sure you have dairy free is to purchase Vegan products. There are several good dairy substitutes that are vegan. We use lots of vegan sour cream, especially for making home made "Ranch" dressing.

Ok, I'll shut up now.







:


----------



## Meiri

Don't feel the need to shut up Greenluv.

That was some good information. Back when I was avoiding dairy for DS, and we were keeping him away from direct dairy, our ped told us about the Parve/Pareve/K label to look for. We never got a list of the all the names fractions of cow milk go by.

I'd forgotten about that.


----------

